# Moebius Invisible Man - Time line?



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all, Those who know me know I am anal when it comes to my model kits, Moebius with the Invisible man have created a great kit, what I need to know is what period of history do the clothes fit into, to me it reminds me somewhat of the 50s, if that is the case I need help from our friends across the pond, the 50s in the UK wern't very colourful, but I have seen shows from the states showing the perfect family all with brightly coloured clothes, can anyone please help with colour suggestions please.
Thank You all Tanis-UK


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The film was done in 1933,the clothes can be anywhere between that and the late 40's.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That was when the film was made but the story line would be around the turn of the century give or take 10 years. I have read the book and that was the feeling I got from it. It was first published in 1897 so I would suspect that is the rough time frame. Wells was not projecting into the future with that book and actually while he wrote science fiction his stories appear to be historically in his time frame.

Bob K.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

rkoenn said:


> That was when the film was made but the story line would be around the turn of the century give or take 10 years. I have read the book and that was the feeling I got from it. It was first published in 1897 so I would suspect that is the rough time frame. Wells was not projecting into the future with that book and actually while he wrote science fiction his stories appear to be historically in his time frame.
> 
> Bob K.


Thank you, Now that would make sense, all the images I have seen show candles etc and to Quote the book, he stole some clothing from a dingy backstreet shop and its set in England around that period, hell now you have me go a totaly different way with the figure,
Thanks I Think?
Tanis-UK


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I believe the movie is available on YouTube. Last year, when I was building mine, I referred to it a lot!

Larry


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well here's a picture of mine which I completed last spring. I don't know if it would fit in well with someone of that era or not. But remember the doctor was of the upper class so would have been decked out finer than most folk.










Definitely let us see what you come up with when you have it done. I love your Frankenstein as well. Another fine kit from Moebius but the Invisible Man is still my favorite with that fantastic diorama.

Bob K.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice job on that, In the book he was not that well off, he stole money from his father to fund his experiments, he was quite poor.
thanks for the Frankie comment, after reading and looking at everyone elses great paintups I think I will go down the book route, and paint him accordingly


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

This is one of the great things about this hobby (or art in general, for that matter). Every modeler can tell a different story with their build-ups by simply making minor (or major) alterations to the figure, the base, the colors used, etc., _and_ everyone who looks at it will create a different story in their minds.



rkoenn said:


> Well here's a picture of mine...


Fantastic work Bob! Man, I _never_ get tired of seeing this kit built up, especially when it's done as well as yours.

That said, please post photos of yours when it's finished Tanis-UK!


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

well just started on mine preped and painted the table top, decided to go with the early 1900s, old English boarding house slightly run down look, he has stolen some clothes from a shop so they are not going to be the best quality, striped shirts had just started becoming popular, the only real equipment he could carry was in suitcases after all he was on the run, quite a dark image,


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well the start on the table is the best I have seen. Can I ask how you did it? When I was building mine I used a Dan Jorgensen suggestion and painted the table then used Minwax stain to give it grain and coloring. It was taking forever to dry so I put it under a heat lamp. Dumb idea! I kind of forgot and came back 10 minutes later and the table top was totally warped. I had to cut a new one from a piece of plastic but it worked out ok.

Bob K.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Its the original table top sanded with 60grit for the grain, then a light rub down with 400 grit, I then scribed some lines to represent the joins in the wood, then undercoated with a spry white acrylic flat followed by a yellow plastic car primer used for filling uneven surfaces, well I thought I had, turns out I used Rover inca Yellow by halfords most of their car paint is acrylic based thank god, a couple of light coats, it dried in about 1/4 hour, I then used Burnt umbar oil paint straight from the tube, I squeezed a blob on to the table then gently rubbed it in with a tissue, left for 5mins then sprayed with Humbrol Matt varnish, I wanted a darker look so 30 mins later put more oil paint on


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

That is great!! It looks like it really is wood :thumbsup:


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Well day 2 of the build, I have assemble the IM into componanant parts and glued where possible legs and shoes with new bows, I removed the coat collar from the shirt and atached it to the coat itself, I primed and painted the basic floor, and started to paint up the rug, didnt like it so started to form a new one, and put clear lenses in the goggles. a few photos of todays work.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Are you going to keep clear lenses or color them something much darker? The guy had dark lenses in his glasses so that you people could not see there was nothing to see behind the glasses.

Bob K.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

rkoenn said:


> Are you going to keep clear lenses or color them something much darker? The guy had dark lenses in his glasses so that you people could not see there was nothing to see behind the glasses.
> 
> Bob K.


The glases when finished will have a smoked blue look, another way to look at the scene comes directly from the book "To make himself visible again, he steals some clothes from a dingy backstreet theatre shop, including a trenchcoat and hat. He wraps his head in bandages to conceal his invisibility, covering his eyes with large dark goggles. He takes up residence in the Coach and Horses Inn in the village of Iping"


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Done some work on the table, finished it jst need to add accesories and webs underneath, also done some prep work on the head to give me some idea of how I want him to look. the scene depicts his desent into madness, so here goes some photos.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow, that table is perfect! Natural looking grain, places where the stain/varnish has worn thin--flawless! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> Wow, that table is perfect! Natural looking grain, places where the stain/varnish has worn thin--flawless! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you for the comments,
Still working on the kit, today I stipled testors liquid poly all over the trench coat with an old very stiff brush to get a brushed effect on the material, its the same tecnique as adding cast detail to an AFV, painted now and set to one side to dry, Recived my decals from TSD for the books etc they are fantastic, thank you Henry, posted Monday recieved in the UK today, a little more work tonight I think
__________________

Visit TSDS website for quality decals and more: http://www.tsdsinc.com


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Another day spent building and painting, gloves are finished and the figure assembled, so far im very pleased with it, I know this will sound silly but by writing about the build insures that this kit will get finished, dont know if anyone reads this thread but its great to find a community as pasonate about the Hobby as myself


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

We're reading...whatever it takes, man.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't stop posting now, man...you're getting there...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Tanis-uk said:


> ...dont know if anyone reads this thread but its great to find a community as pasonate about the Hobby as myself


As Louspal wrote above, we're definitely reading. For me, reading threads like this and seeing build-ups as brilliantly executed as yours inspire me to try harder and push myself on every kit I build in an effort to constantly improve.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

BEAUTIFUL finish on the table! Also, the tufts of hair coming from the bandage openings are a great addition.
When I designed the kit I assumed that the goggles would be cast in clear as well, never thought to specify it. 
Please keep posting - it's one of the best I've seen.

Chris


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

I would like to take this opportunity to thank you all, the comments are much appreciated, when I first planed to do this kit everything seemed straightforward, then I joined hobby talk, so many people had their own ideas how the kit should look and their depiction's of it have been excellent, that's when I started the timeline idea and again lots of help from members, the kit is almost complete now, Today I painted and weathered the bookcase, reworked the skull and added some webs under the table, I also added a watch chain to the figure, more photos tomorrow to show the progress


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Quite a bit done today, snapped some in progress shots with the phone, the end is in sight.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent coloring/weathering on the books. Bookcase looks properly worn, seedy and dusty. Even the l'il rats have a nice pink partial invisibility to them. Can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Better photos of the bookcase.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow! Some of the finest weathering and detail I have ever seen in a figure kit. I love the cluttered and dusty look of the book case. Please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice work! Really nice work.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, the wife decided it is time I painted something bigger, I got all excited untill she said the living room needs doing, back to the model in a couple of days, did manage to make a pipe ashtray and a box of matches for the table though, she hasnt noticed yet


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

^^^ Very funny


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Damn Tanis-uk that is just beyond words. You are a master of the game thats for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## hellfire4z (Jan 29, 2011)

*Invisible Man papers*

Hello All, this is my first post here. I am a woman who has been in the hobby for the past 20 years and have been on a binge the past month catching up on kits. Does anyone have any ideas as to where I can find copies of formulas/notes so that I can print them and glue them to the table to have realistic papers? Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

looks like I will get some work done this weekend yay


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

hellfire4z said:


> Hello All, this is my first post here. I am a woman who has been in the hobby for the past 20 years and have been on a binge the past month catching up on kits. Does anyone have any ideas as to where I can find copies of formulas/notes so that I can print them and glue them to the table to have realistic papers? Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks


I bought the TSDS decal kit which has a decal simulating the papers. I also screwed up my table top with a heat lamp so I had to make a replacement from some thick plastic. Therefor I did not have the molded in paper on the "new" table top. So what I did was take some very, very thin sheet plastic I use for model rocket fins and trace the decal pattern for the papers onto the plastic sheet. I then simply apply the simulated papers decal to that plastic sheet. I thought it turned out very nicely. You can get the decal sheet here:

http://www.tsdsinc.com/index_files/invisible.htm

I didn't use all the decals in the set, like the table top itself and the carpet, but did make good use of most of the remaining decals, like the book backs. Here's a pic of my build that you can make out the papers on the table. I've seen someone else on here do an even better job with the table top and papers.










Bob K.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Hi hellfire4z

Like 'rkoenn' I got the decal set from TSDS I too didn't use the table top part of the decal just the papers which I carefully cut out and applied over some thin 'watermaked' a4 copy paper and glued them down with krystal klear I did the same for the book case notes as well.









Good luck with your building too

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## hellfire4z (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for your help, I actually wound up cutting some copy paper to size and writing on it with a VERY sharp pencil and then gluing all to the table, then clear coating the whole table, came out pretty decent.
now for another question. Is/did anyone else having/had a hard time putting the coat on the figure? with mine, the dry fit perfectly, but once on the body they don't line up. very annoying. as soon as I get that part figured out and done I will post some pics of whats done up till then.
Thank you all again.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Back to it sorry got sidetracked, photos up later.


----------

